# Remote Code For BOSE 321 GSX System??



## johnnny732 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, Does anyone know what the A/V remote control code is for the BOSE 321 GSX system???  I looked on the A/V on screen Remote Codes for BOSE and it only lists one code and it's 1131..  ...Does anyone know the remote code for the 321 GSX system or does anyone know of another way of figureing it out? I have an HR10-250. Any help would be GREAT!!! Thanks In Advance and Happy Holidays!!!! Johnnnnny


----------



## kerkyon (Nov 22, 2007)

Johnnny, where you able to find the answer to this?


----------

